# Birds that look like composers



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Johann Sebastian Bach: Ural Owl (_Strix uralensis_)

Pleasantly round, with an intense gaze, and an association with wisdom. Just like Bach himself, the Ural Owl is also known to be quite aggressive.



















Franz Liszt: Philippine Eagle (_Pithecophaga jefferyi_)

Brooding and aquiline, with great hair to boot. No lady could possibly resist this magnificent raptor.



















Edvard Grieg: Northern/Southern White-Faced Owl (_Ptilopsis sp._)

Small and impish. Floof. Mustache. There's not much I can say here, the picture speaks for itself.










I have a feeling most of the composers will be birds of prey for some reason.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*Oh lord why does this thread exist??*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

OP lives under a rock. 'Nuff said!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

starthrower said:


> OP lives under a rock. 'Nuff said!


But I like birds


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> But I like birds


I will give it a try. Just letting you know that your thread made my day!

_Rossini!? More like.... BIRDINI!_






=


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Didn't know Lincoln was a bird enthuasiast. Tom Jefferson certainly was.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Portamento said:


> _Rossini!? More like.... BIRDINI!_
> View attachment 94293
> =
> View attachment 94294


I don't know, Rossini in these pants and shoes looks kind of like a gull or something.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Abraham Lincoln said:


>











Here is who the that last owl looks like to me


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Honestly, I clicked on this thread muttering, "oh brother, what kind of ridiculousness is _this _going to be?" 
But ~_ this_ is great!! :lol: (owls & raptors are my favorite birds, too!)

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> View attachment 94296
> 
> 
> Here is who the that last owl looks like to me


The owl would probably write a shorter symphony with less bloviation....of course, I could be wrong....


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> View attachment 94296
> 
> 
> Here is who the that last owl looks like to me


Bruckner can be a California condor.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Self explanatory


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

pjang23 said:


> Self explanatory
> 
> View attachment 94301


Messiaen's glasses bring to mind the Spectacled Owl from South America.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

This Polish chicken has Beethoven's hair! :lol:


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


>


o my god that is incredible


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

I approve this thread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mods , this belongs in Area 51


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Mods , this belongs in Area 51


Or maybe Community Forum? It's a fun topic, but probably not a good fit for the classical music discussion forum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Or maybe Community Forum? It's a fun topic, but probably not a good fit for the classical music discussion forum.


Also a good idea, you're a genius.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I see what you mean... I'll take preemptive measures...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I see what you mean... I'll take preemptive measures...


We are in safe hands then. :angel:


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

This thread is slowly killing me.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


>


This immediately made me think of:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

_Glaucidium_ pygmy owls always sorta reminded me of Stravinsky.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> This immediately made me think of:


You could list your avatar with this fellas!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Lenny said:


> You could list your avatar with this fellas!


??

You mean the medical connection?


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> ??
> 
> You mean the medical connection?


The hypnotic-magnetic-stare!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Lenny said:


> The hypnotic-magnetic-stare!


Ah! .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Lenny said:


> The hypnotic-magnetic-stare!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

(Theoretically) A Ural owl could be put on top of a piano in place of a bust of Bach.


----------

